# Looking for Cow Soap Mold!!



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been approached by a business that wants to buy these cow head soaps wholesale. The only problem is they are a discontinued mold and I haven't been able to find more anywhere and I only have 2 right now. Does anyone have some of these that they are willing to sell or know where I could find them?? They are made by Milky Way Molds...thanks so much for any help


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does it have to be these exact molds? I did a quick google search and a lot of molds came up.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

I've searched too and most of them that I have came across are "cartoony". I have thought about the Milky Way Mold with the cow and calf, but the business that wants these have a large cow statue at their shop and this one looks a lot like it. They even want me to name the soap after their cow Even if I could find a mold of a whole cow that wasn't a cartoon cow I think they would go for it...


----------

